# Usb Microscopes



## jnash

i finally bit the bullet and bought one to aid me with my watch repair! - worked out quite nicely....


----------



## JoT

That's a really cool piece of kit :yes:


----------



## MerlinShepherd

Excellent idea. What's the magnification....and how adjustable?


----------



## scottswatches

That looks like a Veho, which I can recommend (I used to sell science equipment, including these)

They used to come with 200x and 400x magnification, but 200 is more than enough

They're also good for kids to learn and play with - my three year old loves mine


----------



## jnash

scottswatches said:


> That looks like a Veho, which I can recommend (I used to sell science equipment, including these)
> 
> They used to come with 200x and 400x magnification, but 200 is more than enough
> 
> They're also good for kids to learn and play with - my three year old loves mine


Thats the one.... ill have some video on my blog once ive finished off the watch.


----------



## Tony1951

I was wondering whether you can actually work on the watch while viewing it on the screen, like the way surgeons do operations. Do you think that is possible? I get pretty annoyed working with my face right on the watch with the x10 loupe on my glasses. I seem to need a pretty big mag like x10 to see comfortably what I am doing. Maybe the focal length would mean having the scope so near the piece that getting in with screw drivers and tweezers would be awkward.

I'd be very interested in Jnash's experience, or that of anyone else who has used one of these for actually working on a watch rather than just imaging it.

Regards


----------



## scottswatches

you can use them like a surgeon would - it's easy to adapt. A little annoying if you knock the scope, as it has to be quite close, but it can be done.

And absolutely great for getting small serial numbers/hallmarks - these pic's taken with my similar Veho 200x




























this staining was nearly invisible to the naked eye


----------



## Tony1951

Fantastic those pictures Scotts Watches.

I'd imagine something like x20 or x40 might be more suitable for working on a watch, but I'm guessing there. It would be great if they had a highly variable magnification.


----------



## SNAKEBITE

Lovely bit of kit.

Taking up neuro surgery as a part time job?


----------



## scottswatches

mine has too focus points - this is the 200x










and this is the direct comparison with the lesser focal range, much more suitable for working on watches










with hindsight I should have took the back off something to take the pics, but you get the idea


----------



## Tony1951

It seems that they can be used with as little magnification as x20, so my worry that x200 would be too powerful is unfounded.

I am hoping other people have actually done watch dismantling and repair using the scope as the primary way of seeing what is going on will come on and say so. If it is really a practical way of viewing the work in progress as screws and parts are put in and taken out, I'll be up for buying one. The Veho seems to come in x200 and x400 versions, the more powerful one being a bit more pricey at about Â£50 on ebay. I'd have thought the x200 would be plenty of magnification for anything to do with watch repair.

I'd rather work sitting up and not being bowed over the watch to keep my loupe in focus.


----------



## scottswatches

scottswatches said:


> mine has too focus points -


it helps my eyesight, but not my spelling!

For Â£30 they are cheap enough to buy as an educational kids tool, and as toys for boys. You can see just how disgusting your body is!










the veho and Motic have LED lighting, so are safe to do this. Check if you buy one it has LED lighting

this is my stubble, one day old










you can see if you wet shave or dry shave the difference it makes.


----------



## MerlinShepherd

scottswatches said:


> this is my stubble, one day old
> 
> you can see if you wet shave or dry shave the difference it makes.


Come on, you know the forum rules! No porn! :thumbsdown:


----------



## wookie

I was tempted by a usb scope but then got lucky and got these for just over Â£40, it has an extendable boom which makes it perfect for my desk. I find them most useful for inspection for damage and for replacing the the main bridge when rebuilding a watch, I used to have lots of trouble lining all the pivots up with jewels/holes but with these it's an absolute doddle, I use 10x wide field eyepieces and a 2x objective for watch work and circuit checking(lcd watches) which are just about perfect.

the value you can get from buying old professional microscopes is amazing, mine were well over a grand new. I should imagine the usb ones are just as useful for this sort of thing and will get one for the photography options at a later date but will probably go for the type that attaches to a traditional microscope

wookie


----------



## Tony1951

scottswatches said:


> this is my stubble, one day old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can see if you wet shave or dry shave the difference it makes.


That's decided me -

I DON'T want one now!


----------



## streety

Bought one off ?bay Â£10, bargain. Nothing special 20X magnification but does the job. Great for techno geeks like me


----------



## feenix

I managed to pick up a 40x for less than Â£40 including postage, brand new, that arrived at the weekend.

Got to say that I'm really impressed with these for the money, although I've not yet had a chance to 'go to town' with yet. They are a lot of fun though


----------



## trackrat

feenix said:


> I managed to pick up a 40x for less than Â£40 including postage, brand new, that arrived at the weekend.
> 
> Got to say that I'm really impressed with these for the money, although I've not yet had a chance to 'go to town' with yet. They are a lot of fun though


Just ordered one from the rain forest for Â£40 including postage, can't wait for it to come.


----------



## feenix

trackrat said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to pick up a 40x for less than Â£40 including postage, brand new, that arrived at the weekend.
> 
> Got to say that I'm really impressed with these for the money, although I've not yet had a chance to 'go to town' with yet. They are a lot of fun though
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered one from the rain forest for Â£40 including postage, can't wait for it to come.
Click to expand...

If you're running windows seven don't even bother with the CD software, get the update direct from the website.


----------



## trackrat

Double post.


----------



## trackrat

Thanks for that advice about Windows 7. :thumbsup:


----------



## loucos66

How much are they?


----------



## scottswatches

just thought i would share the latest use - this photo was taken with the USB microscope while the watch was still on the wrist. Some people have struggled to get the Omega symbol on the crystal with SLR cameras, but this was honestly the first shot


----------



## jsud2002

Thought I would revive this old thread . Myself and good wife went to Carlisle for the night last night and we visited Tullie House Museum today and they had a microscope camera for the public to use to look closely at Roman pottery . I was very impressed by the image on the scren . It was then that Ruth asked me to hold the microscope over her Diamond ring WOW the detail that the camera showed up was really good . I think I now need one of these microscopes .

This thread dates back to 2012 so I wondered if @scottswatches do you still have your usb microscope or have you updated it since this thread.

Any suggestions on makes to buy or are these cheapo ones on the bay good enough .


----------



## scottswatches

Funnily enough @jsud2002 a new one arrived last week.

So I have one at 43x, and the new one does both 50x and 250x. I will do a write up on the new one soon, but it is being launched next week at BETT and it is under curfew until then.

The 43x one can be found here

https://www.tts-group.co.uk/easi-scope-microscope/1010495.html?cgid=Primary%3AComputing_%26_ICT%3AScience_%26_Data_logging

No good if you want to work on a watch, as you have to touch whatever you want in focus. But it is brilliant fun


----------



## jsud2002

I was just thinking of buying one mainly for the fun element also could be useful for close up photos etc.

Look forward to seeing the write up of the new one

Cheers John


----------



## vinn

> jsud2002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking of buying one mainly for the fun element also could be useful for close up photos etc.
> 
> Look forward to seeing the write up of the new one
> 
> Cheers John
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a didital scope to use on watches. it requires a hook up to the internet. not always dependable. vin
Click to expand...


----------

